# It's coming!...IE7...rival Firefox??



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

.
*IE7*

New features to include Tabbrowsing and new Search Box.

*New IE Browser Catches Up With Rivals*

IE7 requires Windows XP with Service Pack 2 and should be available in final form by early next year.

Personally, it's going to have to go a long way to convince me to abandon
my Firefox.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I was reading a review on Windows Vista (codename longhorn) and it has IE7 beta and the guy says he has confidence but its gonna take alot more confidence for him to abandon firefox, and that on his beta copy he installed firefox as one of the first programs.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm staying with firefox ...........i have had no problems yet.......


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wouldn't switch to IE7 for XP, but maybe (hopefully) I won't have to download a seperate browser for the new Windows.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm quite surprised MS hasn't tried to buy out firefox so they can use it(slightly modified of course) as the new IE.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Firefox is opensource. They can use some of it. They could use all of it. I think.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> Firefox is opensource. They can use some of it. They could use all of it. I think.


thats true and in IE7 i wouldnt be suprised if it has many of the Firefox features


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I tried the Beta version, I was very impressed, it's faster the IE6, tab browsing a plus & got the Firefox look. I believe most IE users will like it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I dont plan on installin any beta over the stable IE7 i have right now. Vmware all the way.


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

wasnt it ms that once used the pirate flag? i'd say they probably already used some aspects of firefox. but i'll stick with opera, i never liked firefox. i hate sites that force users to use IE, if it wasnt for that i'd remove it altogether and use nothing but opera


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well it'd be troublesome removing IE lol, but you can surely disable the vast majority of its power. 
I never really liked Opera over Firefox, as I still use firefox tho i've tried opera.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

So IE7 is out as a beta, and not just to testers and IT Technicians?? 

But I ain't going back to IE, not for a long time anyways.....


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I won't install a beta IE on my main computer. No way lol. But yah its open to all. I think x64 XP is too.


----------



## Doom_Machine (Jun 26, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> Well it'd be troublesome removing IE lol, but you can surely disable the vast majority of its power.
> I never really liked Opera over Firefox, as I still use firefox tho i've tried opera.


i use Nlite to remove anything from windows, theres also XPlite which does the same thing except it removes stuff after installation, my entire windows on disc is only about 150 megabytes now out of over 400 before i used nlite :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL my XP is 2GB and my programs files folder is like 80GB.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

the problem for msft is that they've waited too long to switch to what people want. how many million people have switched to FF and LOVE it? yeah, i'm not goin back.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Likes are i'll prolly disabled 90% of IE too when i get vista.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

shadowman25 said:


> the problem for msft is that they've waited too long to switch to what people want.


I'm still waiting LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm not going back to IE!

I'm quite happy w/ firefox. It's fast, packed with features, free, and NOT Microsoft!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I, personally will go to Win 2k on all of my pcs (Except the stupid old Persario jukebox) and stay there! By the looks of Vista, it's as bad as XP. I think it's loaded w/ too much junk.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Vista is supposed to be. It is made for nice 64 bit computers with over 2.2GHz and over 1GB ram systems, along with a decent graphics card. Although MS claims (with certain things disabled) that vista will run on older pcs, I'd still stick with win2k on them like you.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> It is made for nice 64 bit computers with over 2.2GHz and over 1GB ram systems, along with a decent graphics card.


That's the thing,

I'd have to buy all new PCs. For what I do what I've got is way more than enough. Some Photoshop (v4.0), Internet surfing, networking, and text-editing (MS Office 2k Pro), the most I do is the sims 1.0.

I could get by with a 233MHz 96MB RAM 5GB HD as my main machine. But as you can see, I have more than I need.

J.S.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

HenryVI said:


> I'm still waiting LOL!!!!!!!


Me Too...

Any opinions on a good Linux Kernel to Dual boot on the 550 MHz PC below?

When it arrives, I may put one on it.

I would like it sort of more Business-ish, and to not need any internet resources to install or use.

Thanks,
J.S.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well linux all uses relatively the same kernel, maybe you meant distro.
If you want a quick install and only for a lil bit of office try mandriva, or if you are willing to use your brain go ahead with gentoo and customize it to only what you want.

No doubt gentoo will run faster on older machines than mandriva will.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, brain freeze for a second there .

I'll check them both out thanks!


----------



## oblivious69 (Jun 11, 2004)

shadowman25 said:


> the problem for msft is that they've waited too long to switch to what people want. how many million people have switched to FF and LOVE it? yeah, i'm not goin back.


A million out of how many hundreds of millions of users? According to netapplications.com, firefox has less than 9% of the browser market. I don't think MS cares that people are actually using FF, they just want the hype to get back to IE.

Either way, I'm sticking with Firefox.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

9% of the browser market is still a huge user base, and that number is going _up_.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

This is a good example
http://distrowatch.com/
Ubuntu hasn't been #1 for so long. It is was/growing rapidly and holds first place now, although I remember when other distros have held that place.

Firefox is growing fast and is still growing is what I'm pointin at.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That's just a hit counter for how many people have viewed Ubuntu's web page. It doesn't say anything about how many people are actually using that distro.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah i know, i read that on the site, but it is a semi-decent estimate of the most popular distro.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

As far as I can tell, they only rank which distro most people on that site _read_. Many more people are actually using Mandrake or RedHat than Ubuntu.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

So basically it is only which distro was clicked on at distrowatch, and since people have heard about ubuntu they want to find out about it at distrowatch, or see ubuntu with a high number 1, so they click it on distrowatch. People with mandriva are probably more, but already have been using mandriva thus less clicks on the page. Somewhere in that alley.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a Beta screenshot, if anyones interested.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

IE7 beta is open for all on MS's site right? I take it you installed it on win2k spot where it won't wreck your main if it messes up?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Tapeuup said:


> Here's a Beta screenshot, if anyones interested.


I just can't seem to get excited about the forthcoming IE7.

In the screenshot, where are the tabs for Tabbrowsing?

Does IE7 offer Themes (skins) for customization like Firefox?

And, does IE7 have anything to compare to the terrific add-ons (Extensions)
that Firefox offers that add so much versatility and frankly, fun, to using
Firefox?


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Telstar said:


> I just can't seem to get excited about the forthcoming IE7.
> In the screenshot, where are the tabs for Tabbrowsing?


Its just the beta, if your an IE user you will be very impressed with the speed & other features.



Telstar said:


> In the screenshot, where are the tabs for Tabbrowsing?


it's the little black square on above the home & printer button lol.


Telstar said:


> Does IE7 offer Themes (skins) for customization like Firefox?


not sure...


Telstar said:


> And, does IE7 have anything to compare to the terrific add-ons (Extensions)
> that Firefox offers that add so much versatility and frankly, fun, to using
> Firefox?


M$ is working on it & wants consumers to use IE exclusively. I did use FF in the past but am so impressed with IE7 beta I will use it when the full edition is released.

whew... time to take a break.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

ok, thanks for your reply and clarifications *Tapeuup*.

:up:


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> IE7 beta is open for all on MS's site right?


yes.


iXneonXi said:


> I take it you installed it on win2k spot where it won't wreck your main if it messes up?


currently has to be installed on XP/SP2. Installed on my main internet computer, Wrecks... O'well, a new install is 15 mins away.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Also the Phishing Filter which I think is a nice security feature, slows the browsing a sec or two with DSL & I assume five or more sec with dial-up but I think it's a plus.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I read about that in the Vista review. I hear it isn't that important, will likely be great for idiots with computers inthe future.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> I read about that in the Vista review. I hear it isn't that important, will likely be great for idiots with computers inthe future.


I guess your right, I mean, who would think identity theft is important!


----------



## lotusleaf (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's see, a closed source browser or an open source one. Damn, that's easy, the open source one.  I'll never use another Microsoft product again, so long as I live, that includes Microsoft Windows and xboxes.

What was that that GWB said, about the.. 'fool me once?' LOL

Of course a bundled browser on the desktop of a monopoly's offering is going to be popular, what forced system/device/etc. in society isn't widely used? Duh! What the % with Firefox shows is that people are thinking for themselves rather than following the rest of society in the herd like mindshare of burgers, beer, dude philosophy.

Some people enjoy using the most 'popular' 'trendy' OS/progam/car/watch/t-shirt/etc. regardless of quality, others prefer to think for themselves and use technologies which are open, sources documented in public, with authors of such products having nothing to fear so they don't wrap things up in the dark of closed source and restricted blueprints.

You can either support companies (I'm not naming names) that wish to hold back humanity with patents, closed source, competition, buy outs, etc. or you can support open source projects which is open, free, and serve to bring people together rather than drive them, their ideas, and innovation apart.

^^^ all text in this post is in my opinion, for those who enjoy standing on their head and meditating with tin foil hats on only


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Tapeuup, I was referring more to the fact that at the time it isn't that strong, but in the future it will stop idiots from gettin their identity stolen.


----------



## lotusleaf (Aug 24, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> Tapeuup, I was referring more to the fact that at the time it isn't that strong, but in the future it will stop idiots from gettin their identity stolen.


The only solution to identity theft is to not have an identity to steal. Short of becoming a member of some tribe who still lives in the bushes and speaks an obscure language, I don't see any real solutions for the modern world any time soon.

Especially not from closed source monopolies.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

lotus = seemingly a drug.

_ "Especially not from ... monopolies." _

Hippie comment? No?

Not a big insult but ur comments peeve me in some way I don't understand. I don't like MS that much either but in some way ur last 2 posts annoy me and I can't put my finger on the reason.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Tapeuup said:


> Also the Phishing Filter which I think is a nice security feature, slows the browsing a sec or two with DSL & I assume five or more sec with dial-up but I think it's a plus.


Looks like versions of IE prior to IE7 will be able to take advantage of
the *Phishing Filter*...


Microsoft Watch said:


> Microsoft is back-porting the phishing filter to its tool bar for older versions of Internet Explorer. Apparently, the phishing filter was developed not by Microsoft, but by WholeSecurity, an Austin, Texas, software developer.


*Microsoft Watch*

*more details*


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

oooh, so it may be better than as expected?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

The Phishing Filter certainly deserves the attention of anyone who gives
personal and financial information over the Internet...

*"A June 2005 survey by Gartner Inc. of 5,000 U.S. consumers reported
that the number of phishing attack e-mail recipients grew by 28 percent...

An estimated 2.42 million U.S. adults report losing money in phishing attacks"*

Here's an example of a scammer posing as *America Online*.

Bottom line: *DO NOT give personal information over the Internet unless
you know absolutely, for sure, that it is secured, preferably by encryption!*

*How Not to Get Hooked by a  Phishing Scam.*


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

OMG lol those 2.4 million are idiots and it shows how many idiots are out there. I feel slightly sorry for them b/c they lost money but comon ...


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Features, smeatures.

What about security? Microsoft is determined to make ActiveX and its descendant .NET the way the internet works. They'll never get the security right, until they have their digital rights management program so pervasive that you lose control of your machine.

Just say no to IE. Don't accept ActiveX or .NET. Keep control of your own machine.

And, learn Linux.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well I prolly will stick with firefox. But in IE now you can disable 3rd party extensions, activex and all the like....

Oh and Linux--> Good OS but I game and its not one to switch to for mainstream gaming.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I've installed it on my laptop and had a brief look at it.

Compared to Opera, my routine browser, I'm afraid it's a big disappointment. The only real "conveniences" it has added is tabbed browsing. It has no built in "highlight" and search feature (you must manually type or copy and search much as before -- it just provides a special box for it) -- nor can you define, translate or do any of the other things Opera offers from its right click context menu. No password storage, no convenient image toggling, session saving, selectable page refreshes, enabling/disabling of plugins (such as flash) and other features such as "mouse gestures".

And it is still slower.

It uses 10 times the memory resources of Opera.

I think some may prefer it to Firefox though.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I've been able to get firefox to do all that stuff. I'm not sure about memory, but firefox does use a decent amount of it. Still it runs fast IMO and much faster than other browsers ive used.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

iXneonXi said:


> OMG lol those 2.4 million are idiots and it shows how many idiots are out there. I feel slightly sorry for them b/c they lost money but comon ...


Now thats not very nice 

Alot of people, new to the internet and elderly have no idea what their getting into. They get an email, and it happends to be the same bank they use, they see the logo and looks official. Says they need to update their account, so they do it. Next time they get their bill or whatever, bam.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Those are the people who deserve dialup 
They won't bank online. They will suffer from dialup *i think i was punished from saying this by having to use dialup during the hurricane* >.<


----------

